# Dyndns Domain



## moritz (1. November 2002)

moin,

Hab mir bei dyndns.org ein dynamisches IP-Konto geholt.

Bei Host name hab ich zb meinehomepage eingegeben und dann dyndns.org ausgewählt und Wildcards aktiviert. Bei meinem Client hab ich dann ein neues Konto erstellt, er aktualiesiert auch immer auf die richtige IP und in der httpd.conf vom Apache-Server hab ich folgendes eingegeben:

NameVirtualHost 217.184.159.94

#
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known
# server name.
#
<VirtualHost 217.184.159.94>
DocumentRoot \meinehom
ServerName http://www.meinehomepage.dyndns.org

# Other directives here

</VirtualHost>

Trotzdem funktioniert es nicht. Hab ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht

vielen Dank für alle Antworten

moritz


----------



## well (29. Juni 2003)

*Hallo*

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, evt musst du noch einstllungen in deinem Router machen dass dieser die Anfragen zum Webserver weiterleitet aber eine Frage: 
Wieso gibts du die IP da ein <VirtualHost *217.184.159.94* >
die wird ja immer wieder erneuert?

MFG
well


----------

